# Rehoming my birds - London, UK



## Rosario

I have staff permission to post this thread. 

To cut a long story short, I am going to be losing my job as I've been made redundant and have to move. I don't want to go into details but I'm no longer able to take care of my birds and am looking to rehome them.

I have 9 budgies and one kakariki. I do not want any money for them or their cages.It's breaking my heart but I just want them to find a good home with someone who will provide the correct care for them. 

If anyone can help rehome some or all of the birds, then please message me or reply to this thread. You can either collect them from me or I would be willing to drive up to three hours away to rehome them, perhaps with you making a small petrol contribution. 

My specific location details will be given to the person or people who are willing to rehome the birds. 

Thank you for taking the time to read this and I hope I can find a new home for my feathered friends. I'm going to miss them.

P.s. if you want to see photos of some of the birds, check @bandofbudgies on IG.


----------



## FaeryBee

*I truly pray you can find someone on the forum who will be able to take some or all of your birds and give them a safe and loving home.

I would also look on-line to see if there are any bird clubs, or organization, or bird rescue centers near you. They may be able to provide assistance in helping you to rehome your little ones.

Best wishes and please keep us informed on how things turn out with your rehoming quest.*


----------



## CaptainHowdy

Hello Rosario, I am based in the UK though I am more West Midlands.

I have space to take all your budgies and kakariki if you need them rehomed. Can you just confirm for me if they have ever seen a vet or are showing any signs of illness? Have they ever been disease tested for psittacosis or pbfd?

I haven't been online much lately so i don't recall speaking to you previously but I do remember faerybee and some of the others members so hopefully they can vouch for me. I have taken in birds from forum members previously and they have lived out their lives with me. I currently have around 30-40 but whose counting &#55357;&#56834;

If you still need to rehome your little ones please let me know and if you have any questions for me ask away!


----------



## FaeryBee

*I can definitely vouch for Amelia and know she would give your birds a wonderful home.

Hopefully the two of you will connect on-line soon!*


----------



## Rosario

CaptainHowdy said:


> Hello Rosario, I am based in the UK though I am more West Midlands.
> 
> I have space to take all your budgies and kakariki if you need them rehomed. Can you just confirm for me if they have ever seen a vet or are showing any signs of illness? Have they ever been disease tested for psittacosis or pbfd?
> 
> I haven't been online much lately so i don't recall speaking to you previously but I do remember faerybee and some of the others members so hopefully they can vouch for me. I have taken in birds from forum members previously and they have lived out their lives with me. I currently have around 30-40 but whose counting ��
> 
> If you still need to rehome your little ones please let me know and if you have any questions for me ask away!


Hello! Thank you so much.

None of the birds are showing any signs of illness. I will continue this conversation via PM.

Special thanks to FaryBee (Deborah) for her help and for vouching for you.


----------



## CaptainHowdy

FaeryBee said:


> *I can definitely vouch for Amelia and know she would give your birds a wonderful home.
> 
> Hopefully the two of you will connect on-line soon!*


Thank you  it's been a while since I've been active here so I wasn't sure if anyone would remember me. I'm a bit of lurker these days! I hope you're keeping well x


----------



## FaeryBee

*Amelia,

Of course I remember you! I'm doing well and hope you are too with all the craziness the world is facing at this time. :hug:

I do hope things will work out for you and Rosario with regard to rehoming the budgies.

Please, one of you be sure to let me know how things turn out.

If you wish, you can use PM rather than posting the update(s) on this thread.

Best wishes!*


----------



## CaptainHowdy

Just to update everyone, the little ones are now home with me settling in to their quarantine cages. As soon as they've completed their quarantine and we've got their blood work back we will start introducing them to the rest of the flock 

I just want to thank Rosario for today, it can't have been easy for you both but I promise you the little ones will be spoilt here and want for nothing. As soon as I get some pictures taken i'll send them over for you


----------



## Cody

So great to hear that this has worked out for all and has a happy ending, looking forward to the pictures.:clap:


----------



## CaptainHowdy

Ok I hope the pictures work.

I just want to make clear the cages they are currently in are purely for quarantine. I do have a bigger one for Mango to go into I'm just letting him settle a bit first before I start moving him about.


----------



## Cody

Nice looking flock.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Amelia,

Thank you for taking in Rosario's flock and giving them a safe and loving forever home.
I know I've said it in the past, but I truly do believe their is a special place in heaven for you.

I loved seeing the pictures!!*


----------



## Rosario

Thank you so much for taking in our birds. We are devastated to see them go, the house is too quiet now. I'm glad to see them safe and well. Thank you again.

We're moving and won't be able to keep any pets in our new place. Really appreciate your help during what's been a difficult time.


----------

